# Do's and don'ts of Accumulators



## Dropped97GrandPrix (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for accumulators?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Do: Use them
Dont: Hop on them
Tip: If you're looking to buy a set, hydroholics.net has parkers for the best price.
Tricks: Riding smoooooth.

They slow the lift down a little, but on newer style rides 24-48v is still plenty fast.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

DON'T overlock them, or drive on them with your car locked up
DON'T use anything but nitrogen to fill them
DON'T buy them from anyone else but HYDROHOLICS.net

DO give new cylinders a chance to break in before adjusting pressure
DO run polypaks on your cylinders
DO buy them from HYDROHOLICS.net


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.gpmhydraulic.com/accumulator_sa...CFdZM5QodtHtdKw


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

So what ur saying is buy them from hydroholics lol


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 15 2009, 02:50 PM~14484399
> *DON'T overlock them, or drive on them with your car locked up
> DON'T use anything but nitrogen to fill them
> DON'T buy them from anyone else but HYDROHOLICS.net
> ...


What happens if you drive locked up?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 15 2009, 05:37 PM~14484895
> *What happens if you drive locked up?
> *


Then there's no room for the bladder to move and you can blow it out. You shouldn't be driving "locked up" in a lowrider anyways :loco: 

I've heard not to 3 wheel on accumies as well since the rear gets locked up and then all the pressure is put on one side but i'm willing to take that risk since the ride is sooooooooo smooth


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

accumulators are a must for us old guys that ride every day :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 15 2009, 04:33 PM~14485539
> *accumulators are a must for us old guys that ride every day :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


hell yeah, don't want hemroids


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 15 2009, 06:33 PM~14485539
> *accumulators are a must for us old guys that ride every day :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Yup, i drove daily for about 6 weeks with just the rear of my regal juiced and after swapping springs 3 times to try to get a better ride, i put the accumies on and i'll never have another juiced car without them at least on the rear  . When i want that "bounce" i just drive laid out


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 04:37 PM~14485572
> *Yup, i drove daily for about 6 weeks with just the rear of my regal juiced and after swapping springs 3 times to try to get a better ride, i put the accumies on and i'll never have another juiced car without them at least on the rear  .  When i want that "bounce" i just drive laid out
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14484399
> *DON'T overlock them, or drive on them with your car locked up
> DON'T use anything but nitrogen to fill them
> DON'T buy them from anyone else but HYDROHOLICS.net
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 06:40 PM~14484930
> *Then there's no room for the bladder to move and you can blow it out.  You shouldn't be driving "locked up" in a lowrider anyways :loco:
> 
> I've heard not to 3 wheel on accumies as well since the rear gets locked up and then all the pressure is put on one side but i'm willing to take that risk since the ride is sooooooooo smooth
> *



ive had accummies for 5yrs will never have juice without and ive been power 3 wheeln for 2yrs and counting :biggrin: wit no problems


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so you can 3 wheel on them i was gonna get a set for my rear 2 pumps that way i can still hope the front i dont want them to blow out when im sitting on 3


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I just put shutoff valves on mine for the occational threewheeling and that bouncy feeling but Id say I got them open for 90% of the time, you cant beat that feeling when it rides better than a cadillac. And it is a cadillac.


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 PM~14484895
> *What happens if you drive locked up?
> *


What happens if you dont buy them from hydroholics.net
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14489685
> *What happens if you dont buy them from hydroholics.net
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


An angel loses its wings :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 15 2009, 11:43 PM~14489747
> *An angel loses its wings  :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Jul 15 2009, 11:55 PM~14488873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 15 2009, 11:43 PM~14489747
> *An angel loses its wings  :biggrin:
> *


You can try to put a balloon in an empty coffee can and see if that works :angel:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 16 2009, 03:57 AM~14490091
> *You can try to put a balloon in an empty coffee can and see if that works  :angel:
> *


So thats how you do it :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 15 2009, 05:50 PM~14484399
> *DO run polypaks on your cylinders
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 16 2009, 01:43 AM~14489747
> *An angel loses its wings  :biggrin:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

SO can you 3 wheel with them safely


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 16 2009, 07:25 AM~14490510
> *SO can you 3 wheel with them safely
> *


People do. My recommendation though would be do it only if you have quality Parker accumulators. There's a lot of other junk out there, and the bladders aren't nearly as durable.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The ones hydrohaulics offes are too big in my opinion. if your runing coils in conunction with accumes, I would look for some 5s instead of 20s. they wont slow down the reaction or wast your batts


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

The 20's are considered middle of the road in size actually. The 5's won't give you the amount of travel or "float" that some people are looking for.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so there is different sizes anyone have a website or link they can point me to so i can a little more info


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I got another set of 20s, and I'm moving the 5s to the front. I figure it'll smooth out the front a bit without slowing down the lift dramatically (I don't hop it). I'll let you know how it rides.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 03:40 PM~14484930
> *Then there's no room for the bladder to move and you can blow it out.  You shouldn't be driving "locked up" in a lowrider anyways :loco:
> 
> I've heard not to 3 wheel on accumies as well since the rear gets locked up and then all the pressure is put on one side but i'm willing to take that risk since the ride is sooooooooo smooth
> *


I wanna look cool :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14493630
> *I wanna look cool :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


yea like if you wanna pull up to a donk, you gotta show how high you can go. and show the right way to raise your ride


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2009, 03:06 PM~14484580
> *So what ur saying is buy them from hydroholics lol
> *



where should i get them from :dunno:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 16 2009, 02:09 PM~14494725
> *yea like if you wanna pull up to a donk,  you gotta show how high you can go. and show the right way to raise your ride
> *


Lol my boy has 72 caprice donk on like 26s and I sit just as high as him rollin 13s....and I can drop sides or lay it lower than a piece of shit honda :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14497626
> *Lol my boy has 72 caprice donk on like 26s  and I sit just as high as him rollin 13s....and I can drop sides or lay it lower than a piece of shit honda :biggrin:
> *


hahaha hell yea. Thats what im talkin bout. All he can do is sit there on his 26's. all that honda can do is sound like a sworm of bees.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Jul 15 2009, 02:47 PM~14484355
> *Do: Use them
> Dont: Hop on them
> Tip: If you're looking to buy a set, hydroholics.net has parkers for the best price.
> ...


Plz explian why we shouldnt hop on accums agian? Cause our single pump mazda does 90"s on a acumm and a double pump doin 97" double acumm and didnt by them from hydroholics.net lol


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 09:24 AM~14503139
> *Plz explian why we shouldnt hop on accums agian? Cause our single pump mazda does 90"s on a acumm and a double pump doin 97" double acumm and didnt by them from hydroholics.net lol
> *


That's a lot of pressure hitting the bladder when the car hits the ground :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 17 2009, 10:33 AM~14503206
> *That's a lot of pressure hitting the bladder when the car hits the ground  :uh:
> *


Yup


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 10:24 AM~14503139
> *Plz explian why we shouldnt hop on accums agian? Cause our single pump mazda does 90"s on a acumm and a double pump doin 97" double acumm and didnt by them from hydroholics.net lol
> *


I call bullshit unless they were turned/blocked off.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 17 2009, 11:24 AM~14503642
> *I call bullshit unless they were turned/blocked off.
> *


Thats why were professionals and ur a rookie!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 17 2009, 11:24 AM~14503642
> *I call bullshit unless they were turned/blocked off.
> *


Oh bye the way i just looked at ur website it looks like u do nothing but euro and not hoppers? And u wanna call bullshit on me?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2009, 10:24 AM~14503139
> *Plz explian why we shouldnt hop on accums agian? Cause our single pump mazda does 90"s on a acumm and a double pump doin 97" double acumm and didnt by them from hydroholics.net lol
> *



I've seen the video of your mazda, and really don't see a point in having them on it. If you pulled them off that truck would it get up on less hits? Do you daily drive that thing?

You obviously risk blowing the internal bladder-- It might never happen, or it might happen the next time you hit the switch.

I wouldn't intentionally give someone advice that could potentionally cause problems.

You seem to be one of the few who hops on them. Can you please explain the benifit of running them on a hopper?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It wouldn't be a good idea to hop on accumulators because:

1. You risk blowing the bladder.

2. It absorbs energy that you want absorbed by the coils for maximum return, aka height.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Jul 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14504219
> *I've seen the video of your mazda, and really don't see a point in having them on it. If you pulled them off that truck would it get up on less hits? Do you daily drive that thing?
> 
> You obviously risk blowing the internal bladder-- It might never happen, or it might happen the next time you hit the switch.
> ...


It helps alot and i never said it was bullet proof but in the years weve used them never had a problem! Its all in the plumbing


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 17 2009, 03:42 PM~14506208
> *It wouldn't be a good idea to hop on accumulators because:
> 
> 1.  You risk blowing the bladder.
> ...


Like i said its all in the plumbing


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont know how you hop on them unless you have a shut off valve on them cause I have to hold the switch for like 3 seconds for my car to even lift up, back only


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 17 2009, 05:17 PM~14506940
> *I dont know how you hop on them unless you have a shut off valve on them cause I have to hold the switch for like 3 seconds for my car to even lift up, back only
> *


All i can say is theres no shut off valve


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Does it matter where the accumulator is located on the T-fitting? I have only seen them on the straight portion, not the "T" portion.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 21 2009, 08:47 PM~14543102
> *Does it matter where the accumulator is located on the T-fitting? I have only seen them on the straight portion, not the "T" portion.
> *


doesnt matter where, you can put em off the cylinder if you want. 

Ive had em on a fwd no coil car rollin 3s, jumpin off the ground (couple inches), hit bad ass bumps for 3 years, then put the same ones on my 83 coupe in the back with coils and I still roll 3s and roll locked up... No problems. (parkers)


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 21 2009, 10:15 PM~14543456
> *doesnt matter where, you can put em off the cylinder if you want.
> 
> Ive had em on a fwd no coil car rollin 3s, jumpin off the ground (couple inches), hit bad ass bumps for 3 years, then put the same ones on my 83 coupe in the back with coils and I still roll 3s and roll locked up... No problems. (parkers)
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a "do" suggestion:

If you mount them upside down so that the fitting is on top, when you dump the car, gravity will hold oil in the accumulator. When you go to lift the car, it will lift a little quicker.

If you mount them fitting side down, they'll drain more completely, and have to refill before it lifts. 

That 1 extra flick of the switch is the difference between people complaining about "slow response" and happy driving.


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14484399
> *DON'T overlock them, or drive on them with your car locked up
> DON'T use anything but nitrogen to fill them
> DON'T buy them from anyone else but HYDROHOLICS.net
> ...


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14484399
> *DON'T overlock them, or drive on them with your car locked up
> DON'T use anything but nitrogen to fill them
> DON'T buy them from anyone else but HYDROHOLICS.net
> ...


who???? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 22 2009, 09:46 AM~14547675
> *who???? :biggrin:
> *


Mike Jones


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 22 2009, 07:46 AM~14547675
> *who???? :biggrin:
> *


If you guys would rather pay more for them somewhere else, that's a choice you'll need to make :biggrin:


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

ill check u out


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

ooo u guys dont sell springs do u cause i cant find it


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 22 2009, 08:18 AM~14547899
> *ooo u  guys dont sell springs do u  cause i cant find it
> *


Nobody knows who they are and they pmd me i asked who they are they wont say? Something fish about these dudes


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 22 2009, 12:08 PM~14548989
> *Nobody knows who they are and they pmd me i asked who they are they wont say? Something fish about these dudes
> *


Hydroholics has a very good reputation on LIL. Personally, I've ordered from them and was very pleased with their service. I would recommend them, and do business again. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 08:37 AM~14547608
> *Here's a "do" suggestion:
> 
> If you mount them upside down so that the fitting is on top, when you dump the car, gravity will hold oil in the accumulator.  When you go to lift the car, it will lift a little quicker.
> ...


or you could just use the .5's with a spring and not have to worry


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 09:37 AM~14547608
> *Here's a "do" suggestion:
> 
> If you mount them upside down so that the fitting is on top, when you dump the car, gravity will hold oil in the accumulator.  When you go to lift the car, it will lift a little quicker.
> ...


with mine i notice you can lower the car and when the suspension is bottomed out you can continue to hold the switch down and you can hear the pressure release out of the accumies. So just lower it till the car stops and there will still be oil in the accumies, if you hold it down it pushes the oil out of em.

But me personally i put mine pointing up and i release all the pressure out of them because i dont drive my car much and having that pressure on them ALL the time _probably_ aint good. Even if theyre upside down the 300psi behind the bladder will still push the oil out of them.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 10:28 AM~14549161
> *Hydroholics has a very good reputation on LIL.  Personally, I've ordered from them and was very pleased with their service.  I would recommend them, and do business again. :thumbsup:
> *


I got mixed up in wrong post i thought he was talking about real hydraulics!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. Does anyone have pics of setups with their accumulators? Looking for ideas.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coupe DTS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:08 PM~14551438
> *  Even if they're upside down the 300psi behind the bladder will still push the oil out of them.
> *



x2, it doesn't matter up or down or sideways, once the cylinders are down and the pressure is out of the accums. All the oil in the system doesn't go back into the tank.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coupe DTS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:08 PM~14551438
> *  Even if they're upside down the 300psi behind the bladder will still push the oil out of them.
> *



Dam double posted.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 22 2009, 08:43 PM~14554258
> *Thanks for all the responses. Does anyone have pics of setups with their accumulators? Looking for ideas.
> *


just where ever you can fit a T in and they accumes fit then do that, you dont have a ton of options, it just depends on how your pumps are already plumbed.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Jul 22 2009, 02:33 PM~14550421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jul 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14554302
> *x2,    it doesn't matter up or down or sideways, once the cylinders are down and the pressure is out of the accums. All the oil in the system doesn't go back into the tank.  So it doesn't matter witch angle they sitting.
> *


That's true. I guess I should have just said don't dump it all the way. It's a little easier to bleed with them upside down though. Otherwise, you have to shake all that trapped air back out.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 22 2009, 09:43 PM~14554258
> *Thanks for all the responses. Does anyone have pics of setups with their accumulators? Looking for ideas.
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

This was my rear pump, it has blocker dumps so you can lock it up and 3 wheel. And slowdowns to shut the flow off to the accums all together.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I gotta plum somthing like that soon. but i was wanting the big clutch lever looking shutoffs, dont know exactly what i should be looking for, just know i want somthing i can turn off with one crank of the handle


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Andrew_@Jul 24 2009, 07:03 PM~14574906
> *I gotta plum something like that soon. but i was wanting the big clutch lever looking shutoffs, dont know exactly what i should be looking for, just know i want something i can turn off with one crank of the handle
> *


I would have used the big lever type too, but I had 8 of these slowdowns . So went with them. And they were stainless. They were more for tightening up the ride up cause the accums on there would have a good little flow bounce. 

But then I had changed them out with the CCE ones, and it road even better.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 09:37 AM~14547608
> *Here's a "do" suggestion:
> 
> If you mount them upside down so that the fitting is on top, when you dump the car, gravity will hold oil in the accumulator.  When you go to lift the car, it will lift a little quicker.
> ...


no shit...first tap is to fill the acc(s) then after that everylift is a lift...thats all for me...


and i 3 occasionally with no problesm...yet...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14574906
> *I gotta plum somthing like that soon. but i was wanting the big clutch lever looking shutoffs, dont know exactly what i should be looking for, just know i want somthing i can turn off with one crank of the handle
> *


I have Parker ball valves. I'll post a pic...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

interesting shit.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 24 2009, 04:27 AM~14565675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always see the accumulators plugged next to the pumps and to be true i did so too on my rear pumps but its better to put em next to the cylinders for a better work


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 27 2009, 08:28 AM~14591322
> *i always see the accumulators plugged next to the pumps and to be true i did so too on my rear pumps but its better to put em next to the cylinders for a better work
> *


I had them T'ed off the cylinders and hated it. :angry: They would shake loose from movement, bang into shit, and in my case a '94 Fleetwood has a computer (CCM) right where the left cylinder comes through the trunk floor, and the accumulator banged into the CCM, shorting it out, putting a huge dent in the metal case, and tore through at least 4 wires in the harness. I have since made all the necessary repairs and plumbed them off the pumps. Just my $0.02.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ON A 3 PUMP SETUP, RUNNING ONE ON EACH REAR, CAN YOU STILL HOP THE FRONT ? WITH THE REAR END LOCKED UP , ANYONE DO THIS OR KNOW IF ITS SAFE? 

IM THINKING OF BUYING SOME AND JUST WANTED TO KNOW CUZ I HAVE A 3 PUMP SETUP IN MINE


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

Whats up with them cylinder ones from black magic?? any info on them accums?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

*there never is a need for acumulators up front in any ride, just a waste of space/money. Deadhead is shutoffs on my setup, you can see the bombs just underneath.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Oct 11 2009, 07:42 AM~15323584
> *ON A 3 PUMP SETUP,    RUNNING ONE ON EACH REAR,  CAN YOU STILL HOP THE FRONT ? WITH THE REAR END LOCKED UP , ANYONE DO THIS OR KNOW IF ITS SAFE?
> 
> IM THINKING OF BUYING SOME AND JUST WANTED TO KNOW CUZ I HAVE A 3 PUMP SETUP IN MINE
> *


good question


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Oct 11 2009, 09:42 AM~15323584
> *ON A 3 PUMP SETUP,    RUNNING ONE ON EACH REAR,  CAN YOU STILL HOP THE FRONT ? WITH THE REAR END LOCKED UP , ANYONE DO THIS OR KNOW IF ITS SAFE?
> 
> IM THINKING OF BUYING SOME AND JUST WANTED TO KNOW CUZ I HAVE A 3 PUMP SETUP IN MINE
> *


TTT


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Here is a pic of mine - 3 pumps too (mo in my topic):











and yes u can hop the front when u have accums in the back - why should u not?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 11 2009, 09:33 AM~15323959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those shut off valves are sick! Where'd you get them???


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is my set up. The accums have been upside down for.... Who knows, Aaron(4pumpedCL) might be able to give you the date, and like it was previously mentioned, when the car is all the way down, if you keep it dumped, it will release the rest of the pressure even with them upside down.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ive had Accumulators on my ride upside down for 3 plus years with no issues


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

I've 3 wheeled with accumulators in the rear thousands of times.... and so has everyone else in my club... but it does sound like it could pose a problem.... shit & mine are located under my rack, in the g-body's spare tire pit....... RIGHT... NEXT.... TO.... A TANK FULL OF GAS!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna make a 1/4 housing for them shits!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 





> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 06:40 PM~14484930
> *Then there's no room for the bladder to move and you can blow it out.  You shouldn't be driving "locked up" in a lowrider anyways :loco:
> 
> I've heard not to 3 wheel on accumies as well since the rear gets locked up and then all the pressure is put on one side but i'm willing to take that risk since the ride is sooooooooo smooth
> *


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 13 2009, 07:28 PM~15341868
> *Damn those shut off valves are sick! Where'd you get them???
> *


thanks, those handles were originally belt bucles


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Oct 14 2009, 05:08 AM~15351452
> *I've 3 wheeled with accumulators in the rear thousands of times.... and so has everyone else in my club... but it does sound like it could pose a problem.... shit & mine are located under my rack, in the g-body's spare tire pit....... RIGHT... NEXT.... TO.... A TANK FULL OF GAS!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna make a 1/4 housing for them shits!!!!!!  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I 3 wheel all the time to...i used to shut them off before 3 wheeling....but then i found out it makes no difference so i never shut em off...my shut offs are just for looks now.....Well i take that back...when i jack the back of the car up i do shut them off because if i dont it keeps some pressure in the lines and makes it hard to remove the cylinders


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AON-_@Oct 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15347607
> *Here is my set up.  The accums have been upside down for....  Who knows, Aaron(4pumpedCL) might be able to give you the date, and like it was previously mentioned, when the car is all the way down, if you keep it dumped, it will release the rest of the pressure even with them upside down.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean setup just to be tucked behind the bumper :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My setup with 4 accums

Drives like a stok car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15353195
> *thanks, those handles were originally belt bucles
> *


I wont steal the buckles, but I might run with the idea :biggrin: Thanx to who ever started this post and everone who responded. I've had questions about accumies but its a bitch getting a serious answer around here.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA0u7MKGnlg


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 14 2009, 09:46 PM~15361797
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA0u7MKGnlg
> *



Yeah this is my car, it has accumulators.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Oct 15 2009, 12:08 AM~15363181
> *Yeah this is my car, it has accumulators.
> *


it looks good too


----------



## Hmadhopper (Jun 13, 2002)

i seen a picture of a 300c and the front suspension had no coils.how much difference does it make if u do run coils with accumulators.or no coils with accumulators?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hmadhopper_@Jan 19 2010, 03:25 PM~16341227
> *i seen a picture of a 300c and the front suspension had no coils.how much difference does it make if u do run coils with accumulators.or no coils with accumulators?
> *


It will still ride nice without coils. I have accumulators in stock - www.hydroholics.net


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I plan to put in acumes in my rear - and take out my mini coils back there - one acume. for each piston - but im in the dark about what type of polyurathane or rubber bushing im suposed to use between the cup and the bridge.

im imagining that running no rubber bushing there would cause the cup to rattle around and make all kinds of un nessary noise. ( I already get this problem some if my front is un level )


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

does anyone use the piston style accums?????


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16346853
> *I plan to put in acumes in my rear - and take out my mini coils back there - one acume. for each piston - but im in the dark about what type of polyurathane or rubber bushing im suposed to use between the cup and the bridge.
> 
> im imagining that running no rubber bushing there would cause the cup to rattle around and make all kinds of un nessary noise. ( I already get this problem some if my front is un level )
> *


the only time i ever hear a metal on metal sound in the back is when i lift the car from a 3 wheel or the back end goes up to fast the frame hops off the cylinders a little :happysad: or when i miss hit hopping it. :happysad: i thought it would need a isolator...but it didnt. i have just cylinders with accumulators.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 AM~16347833
> *does anyone use the piston style accums?????
> *


yes, i do.


----------

